# Wasser Effekt



## bossidlg (15. August 2003)

Hi leute habe einen wasser effekt
der siht so aus

<APPLET archive="DuriusWater.jar" width="180" height="193" align="BOTTOM" code="DuriusWater.class">
	<PARAM name="cabbase" value="DuriusWater.cab">
	<PARAM name="dim" value="4">
	<PARAM name="mouse" value="6">
	<PARAM name="noise" value="1">
	<PARAM name="timer" value="0">
	<PARAM name="col1" value="66aaf4">
	<PARAM name="col2" value="226666">
	<PARAM name="col3" value="aadd89">
	<PARAM name="col4" value="3466aa">
	<PARAM name="col5" value="66aaaa">
	<PARAM name="bg" value="234633">
	<PARAM name="url" value="../../html/water.html">
	<PARAM name="target" value="main">
	<PARAM name="reg" value="22454732">
</APPLET> 

ich möchte hier jetzt mein gif einfügen wie geht das


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (15. August 2003)

Da ich das Java Applet nicht kenne gehe ich davon aus dass du einfach nur noch ein GIF in ndie Seite einbinden möchtest.
Das geht mit dem <img> - Tag.


----------



## bossidlg (15. August 2003)

was mit einem img bild oder ???


----------



## bossidlg (15. August 2003)

http://www.imperium.de/animationen/home_1024.htm

hier auf dieser seite oben, das meine ich


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. August 2003)

Hallo,

in der Anleitung (die dem Applet beiliegt) seht folgender Aufruf.


> <APPLET archive="DuriusWater.jar" width="280" height="193" align="BOTTOM" code="DuriusWater.class">
> <PARAM name="cabbase" value="DuriusWater.cab">
> <PARAM name="dim" value="6">
> <PARAM name="logoheight" value="280">
> ...


Der vierte Parameter lautet "	<PARAM name="image" value="durius.gif">" hier kannst du dein Image einfügen...

bye Andreas

PS.
Wenn du das Applet nicht von der Originalseite hast -> http://www.durius.com/download.php. Das Applet ist Kostenlos udn gut dokumenteiert

PPS. 
Bitte achte auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung...


----------



## bossidlg (16. August 2003)

Das klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht


----------



## bossidlg (16. August 2003)

Das will ich als wass effekt gestalten klappt aber nicht

<APPLET archive="DuriusWaterPic.jar" width="230" height="230" align="middle" code="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1.gif" codebase="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Bossi\Desktop\Wasser Effekt\">
	<PARAM name="cabbase" value="DuriusWaterPic.cab">
	<PARAM name="image" value="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1">
	<PARAM name="dim" value="6">
	<PARAM name="noise" value="5">
	<PARAM name="mouse" value="9">
	<PARAM name="timer" value="500">
	<PARAM name="bg" value="000000">
	<PARAM name="reg" value="22454732">
</APPLET>

was mache ich falsch
vielleicht weil mein gif keine class.datei ist.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. August 2003)

> <PARAM name="image" value="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1">


Wie wär's mit einer Dateiendung? *üll*

/edit crono: Änder doch bitte das CODE in QUOTE, sonst geht das mit dem Querscrolling wieder los...


----------



## bossidlg (16. August 2003)

Sorry keine ahnung was du genau meinst
kannst du mir das genauer erklähren


----------



## Fabian H (16. August 2003)

Oh mann:

```
<PARAM name="image" value="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1.gif">
```
Oder was sonst meinst du?


----------



## bossidlg (16. August 2003)

<APPLET archive="DuriusWaterPic.jar" WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="240" ALIGN="MIDDLE" CODE="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1.gif" codebase="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Bossi\Desktop\Wasser Effekt\">
	<PARAM NAME="cabbase" VALUE="DuriusWaterPic.cab">
	<PARAM NAME="image" VALUE="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1">
	<PARAM NAME="dim" VALUE="5">
	<PARAM NAME="noise" VALUE="0">
	<PARAM NAME="mouse" VALUE="9">
	<PARAM NAME="timer" VALUE="0">
	<PARAM NAME="target" VALUE="_blank">
	<PARAM NAME="url" VALUE="http://www.bluebrain.nl/">
	<PARAM NAME="bg" VALUE="ffffff">
	<PARAM NAME="reg" VALUE="22454732">
</APPLET>


jetzt sieht es so aus geht aber trodzdem nichts


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> /edit crono: Änder doch bitte das CODE in QUOTE, sonst geht das mit dem Querscrolling wieder los...


Besser so? - war mir nicht Aufgefallen, surfe immer mit 1280x1024 




> <APPLET archive="DuriusWaterPic.jar" WIDTH="320" HEIGHT="240" ALIGN="MIDDLE" CODE="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1.gif" codebase="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Bossi\Desktop\Wasser Effekt\">
> <PARAM NAME="cabbase" VALUE="DuriusWaterPic.cab">
> <PARAM NAME="image" VALUE="Aktuell Wappen_htm_smartbutton1">
> <PARAM NAME="dim" VALUE="5">
> ...


kein wunder das du nix siehst, weil...
1) Code nicht das Image sondern die *.class Datei beeinhalten soll
2) Die "Codebase" nur solange funktuioniert, solang das Teil bei dir lokal läuft
3) du den Param immer noch falsch setzt.
versuch:


> <APPLET archive="DuriusWater.jar" width="280" height="193" align="BOTTOM" code="DuriusWater.class" codebase="C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Bossi\Desktop\Wasser Effekt\">
> <PARAM name="cabbase" value="DuriusWater.cab">
> <PARAM name="dim" value="6">
> <PARAM name="logoheight" value="280">
> ...


wobei follgende Punkte mir noch unklar sind:
1) Ich bin nicht sicher, ob der "image" Param leerzeichen haben darf
2) ob die Codebase nötig ist...


Ciao


----------



## bossidlg (17. August 2003)

Also geht immer noch nicht

wie bekomme ich eigentlich eine gif.datei zu einer class datei viellicht liegt es ja an dem


----------

